# Need a free DVD burning program???What should I use???



## LandfillLumber (Jan 24, 2010)

I need to burn a few DVD's and need a free program that is not junk to do it with.I searched the internet and found many just want some advice.What do you guys use?Thank,Victor


----------



## snyiper (Jan 24, 2010)

I use roxio didnt find any free ones I liked...windows has a program already in it dosent it?


----------



## bitshird (Jan 24, 2010)

What are you going to burn? and what operating system are you using?


----------



## LandfillLumber (Jan 24, 2010)

I have windows and i want to burn video from an old trip out west.My buddy has it on DVD I just need to copy it for myself.We took a road trip at about 23 years old for almost two weeks and drove to the west north corner of the US what  great time.Thank,Victor


----------



## gvanweerd (Jan 24, 2010)

pisst.. try http://btjunkie.org/ type in dvd burner


----------



## bkersten (Jan 24, 2010)

You can also go to the photo stand at Wally World and copy the disc. I've used it w/ no flaws.


----------



## ssajn (Jan 26, 2010)

Google " free nero download" there are a bunch of options.


----------



## Lenny (Jan 26, 2010)

I used to use Easy CD Creator. I have a bunch of old disc now that I can't access thanks to it's Direct Cd feature.
I have since switched to Nero. I believe you can download and use it free for 30 days. Might be all the time you need for what you want to do.


----------



## juteck (Jan 26, 2010)

Windows Movie Maker is free....Windows DVD is included in some versions of Vista.

Search the microsoft website for details.


----------



## Scott (Jan 26, 2010)

I use Burn Aware.  It's a free program that is basic and easy to use.  It burns both CD's and DVD's.  It also has a nice ISO burning utility built in.  It has become my main burning software.  I have never had a problem with it.

Scott.


----------



## Sylvanite (Jan 26, 2010)

Check out www.videohelp.com.  It will guide you through the process and has downloads of the needed programs.

Regards,
Eric


----------



## ssajn (Jan 27, 2010)

ssajn said:


> Google " free nero download" there are a bunch of options.



Last night I needed to copy a few dvd's and realized Nero is good for cd's but not dvd's. I then remembered a few programs I've used in the past. DVD Shrink and DVD Decrypter.

Run Shrink first then Decrypter. I've never found a dvd I couldn't copy.

Both programs are free with no time bombs. I highly recommend them.

http://www.softpedia.com/get/CD-DVD-Tools/CD-DVD-Rip-Other-Tools/DVD-Shrink.shtml

http://dvd-decrypter.en.softonic.com/


----------



## GaryMGg (Jan 27, 2010)

CDBurner XP Pro 3


----------



## mywoodshopca (Jan 27, 2010)

http://imgburn.com/

FREE and works good.


----------



## Lenny (Jan 27, 2010)

Nero works just fine with dvds. You just have to use the correct program within Nero for what you are trying to do!
Now if your trying to copy a copy protected disc that's a whole different thing!


----------



## MesquiteMan (Jan 27, 2010)

Lenny said:


> Now if your trying to copy a copy protected disc that's a whole different thing!


 
And VERY illegal...copyright infrigement, ie, theft.  Any discussion about copying copy protected disks will be immediately deleted without warning. Any such discussion is not appropriate per out AUP and TOS.

Curtis O. Seebeck
IAP Head Moderator


----------



## LandfillLumber (Jan 29, 2010)

I was talking about a burned DVD from a trip,footage I took myself.Not interested in stealing DVD's,but also see no reason you can't if you do buy the DVD.Victor


----------



## wolftat (Jan 29, 2010)

You're not allowed to copy any copyrighted media, but if you buy it you are permitted to create a backup. The laws are very strict about piracy and it's not worth the headaches involved.


----------



## toolcrazy (Jan 30, 2010)

Lenny said:


> Nero works just fine with dvds. You just have to use the correct program within Nero for what you are trying to do!
> Now if your trying to copy a copy protected disc that's a whole different thing!



I used to be a fan of Roxio, the I have problems with it crashing everytime I turned around. Deleted it and bought Nero and haven't had a problem since. 

another I use is called Alcohol 120%, it is a little more geared for an experienced user, but it is a great program. Plus, it has a free version and if you buy you get lifetime of free upgrades.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Jan 30, 2010)

ssajn said:


> Google " free nero download" there are a bunch of options.



Second the Nero. Great software and easy to use. The free part is limited time but that sounds just like what you need.


----------

